# Picking a new carseat...how?



## Sonjuanja (Jul 26, 2009)

So, LO is 7.5months and beginning to outgrow the graco snug ride as he is very long. How in the WORLD do you decide on a new carseat? Should we buy a 3 in 1? Should we buy a regular carseat and then a booster later on? This is our first, and we only plan to have two kids 3 years apart (i realize that doesn't ALWAYS go as planned).

We will buy 2 for each car, so I don't want to spend a lot ($150-$200 max). I know the Britax's are a lot of money, but good. Our cars both have smaller backseats, so we want it to fit well without needing to shove up the front seat.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought I'd give a quick response. (We'll see if it ends up being quick!)

First, the Family Safety forum here is great and you might get a wider range of responses there. Second, you mention a budget of $150-200 for two seats: is that per seat or total for both seats? That will make a difference on recommendations you will receive.

Three in one carseats are generally a "good in theory, not in practice" item. I believe many kids outgrow them as harnessed seats before they are mature enough to be in a booster. From what I understand a convertible seat with a decent weight limit should be able to get a little one to a point where they can be put into an inexpensive boosters. (My son is still well within harness age/height/weight and far from being mature enough for a booster!)

Britax was at one time the king of carseats. They've recently been lagging behind although I think their newer seats are more competitive in regards to features and weight limits (still up there in price though). But don't think you have to purchase a Britax to get a good seat.

I'm going to wrap it up because my toddler is being incredibly restless!


----------



## Sonjuanja (Jul 26, 2009)

150-200 per seat. I didn't realize there was a family safety group. I'll also post there.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a Graco My Ride 65, which we bought because of its high rear facing limit (40 lbs) and its cost (we couldn't afford a $200+ seat). So far, we love it. And since Cecilia is petite, we will have quite a long time rear facing, which is what I wanted!


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Mama,

My DD also recently outgrew her SnugRide and l spent hours upon hours researching a replacement. The thing I discovered is that no one seat is better, safer and more economical than all the rest. Each has pros and cons and what may work wonderfully for one family, may not work for you depending on the size of your child, the size of your car, and the size of your wallet, etc... My recommendation is to go to an online retail site like Amazon or Elite Car Seats, read reviews from people who have actually bought and used the seats and once you find one that you like order it, try it out and if you don't like it return it until you find one that suits you. The returning part can be a hassle but hopefully your research will help narrow it down enough that you won't have to do it more than once or twice. Also, researching through the retail sites will help you find deals and promotional offers. We ended up buying a Britax Boulevard 70 through Amazon and got $63.00 off, a free cup holder and free shipping!

Good luck! I know it's nerve wracking because you want the absolute best for your precious babe but try not to let it make you nuts!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

There is quite a few good choices in that price range. The seat I have in the True Fit which is in that price range. The perks of that seat include a tall shell allowing for longer rearfacing time, a removeable headrest for when they are little (although since your LO is 7.5 months, he can likely be relatively upright) and it is a quite cushy seat. One downside of that seat is that the weight limit for rearfacing is 35 lbs whereas there are other options on the market now that allow rearfacing to 40 lbs. Also the harness tends to be difficult to adjust while rearfacing because it's jammed into the seat (I don't find I need to adjust the harness too frequently and have heard this issue with other seats as well).

Other options that are popular and in that price range is the Safety First Complete Air. Upsides: a narrower seat, 40 lbs rearfacing wieght limit, tall shell. Downsides: not as padded as some other seats (many find this not to be a problem) and a local mom to me has one and mentioned that getting her lo into the seat is a tad tricky due to the side wings and whatnot.

There is also the Graco MyRide65. Upsides: 40 rearfacing limit, very cushy seat, good price (Target has them on sale periodically for $120). Downsides: wide seat, shortish shell.

And then Evenflo Triumph Advance used to also get mentioned. Evenflo recently replaced the Triumph with the Momentum 65. I've seen good things said about the seat online. It has a 40 lbs rearfacing limit. I'm unsure how the shell height compares to other seats. (Shell height comes into play because while high weight limits are great, the shell of the seat also limits time rearfacing and forward facing in the seat.)

If you live near a Babies R Us, they typically carry the Complete Air, MyRide and Evenflo in their stores. I've heard BRU will allow you to take their display seat out to your vehicle to give installing it a try (they send an employee out with you to make sure you don't take off with the seat). Some people prefer seeing a seat in person before purchasing. The True Fit unforunately isn't carried in too many stores. I did see it in person at a Target before I purchased (online - I wanted a particular cover) but I don't think Target carries them in stores anymore. Sometimes you can find better prices online than in person although if you decide to purchase at BRU check their website first - I know currently they have a coupon for a % off carseats.


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the same problem as you not too long ago. Not fun.

I was originally looking at convertibles, since he still had at least 6 months of rear-facing left, but this was before I found out about the 3-in-1. (If you have a big babe, you might as well go with a solution that will take you all the way through the carseat years, so you don't keep bumping up against weight limits--otherwise you'll probably just have to do the same thing all over again in a few months).

As much as everyone rants and raves about Britax, I couldn't afford one if my life depended on it. I did some online research, then I went to the local department store to look at my top 3 choices, and ended up getting an Alpha Omega, and that's working just fine. (While rear-facing, it DOES restrict how far you can put the front seat back, but it's something I can live with). The babe seems just fine with it, and I like the fact that I'll never have to go carseat shopping again!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually, from what I understand, in addition to low height limits, the Alpha Omega Elite makes a terrible and unsafe booster. It's not "the last seat you'll ever need" for most people.

I second the Family Safety forum, and check out car-seat.org. They are the most amazing and helpful group I've found when it comes to carseats. As said by a PP, there is no one perfect seat. All seats have pros and cons, and what matters is how the seat fits your car and your child. Post in either of those boards with your baby's weight and height measurements and what kind of car you have and there will be plenty of people with recommendations for you.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I got a britax from albeebaby.com with free shipping for 120 dollars off!


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

Craigslist! There are tons and tons of Britax carseats on there, in a range of prices, most affordable.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Be _very_ careful with Craigslist. At least in my area, most sellers don't realize that carseats have an expiration date and are not forthcoming with that info. And if they are selling an expired seat they don't always remove them.


----------



## Sonjuanja (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I spent some time researching tonight and like the reviews with the Graco Myride 65. My husband has a VW GTI and myself, Mazda 3. I'm concerned about a rear facing seat fitting without pushing the front seats up. Currently, our graco snug ride fits nicely in the middle back seat with the base. Any thoughts with how the My ride 65 fits in a compact car? Any feedback on strap adjustment with the myride 65? I just think that if you have to take it out all the time to adjust the straps in weather that changes and layers cause the need to readjust straps EVERY DAY, that would be hard if it needs to be taken out. Also, neither of our cars have a latch system in the middle seats...


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

We put ours in the middle between the two seats, and I believe you can install it without LATCH.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

In case you want to consider a True Fit, I saw a post in Family Safety for sale prices at Diapers.com: http://www.diapers.com/product/subcategory.aspx?categoryid=6&categoryname=Gear&subcategoryid=310&subcategoryname=Car+Seats&queryfrom=subcategory&PageIndex=0&filtername=Brand%7cStyle&filtervalue=First+Years%7cThe+First+Years+True+Fit

Truly awesome prices! The ones that have a little panel in the front of the seat are True Fit Premiers which have an anti-rebound bar. From what I've read, that feature (along with increasing safety while rearfacing) gives a bit more space to access the harness adjustment. (I have a TF standard because the premier hadn't been released yet.)

A website to look into compatibility with your vehicles: http://www.carseatdata.org/

There is also http://www.car-seat.org - that site is a message board but you can search (without being a member) for your vehicle and view threads that people have posted. It's a bit less organized that the above site but there is a ton of info there.

I believe that all carseats are made to be installed with LATCH or seatbelt since LATCH is relatively new and very few vehicles allow for LATCH in the center.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

This has been a tuff decision for me too. I've been researching and I think we settled on the cosco scenera.

I have a mazda 3 like you and DH has a jeep cherokee. I'm hoping it fits well in both cars.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

from MDC I found out about the website DIapers.com- they do free shipping both ways. For me, we have tried and returned MANY! Because I found that I just could simply not tell how the car seat would be until it was installed and we went for a ride with thte baby in it.

I tried the:

maxi cosi, britax boulevard 70, britax roundabout 40, graco myride, graco comfort sport, and also the evenflo (which my parents have in their car for the gre=andkids) and finally the britax roundabout 55 ( I think) which is what I think we are gonna go for but we haven't actually tried it installed yet. oh yeah I also tried the true fit.

It was a pita and a lot of work to order and return these- one by one- put it on the card, get it, try it, return it, get the full refund, then try again. But that was the only way I could see how it would actually be. I really did not like many of them at all. I think the evenflo is okay, and I think the britax roundabout 55 will be the one we end up using unless trying it installed with the baby in it reveals something- but the other ones did not work for me.


----------



## Sonjuanja (Jul 26, 2009)

We went to babies R us last night... My husband has a 2005 VW GTI (2 door). NOTHING fits! The evenflow triumph was the only thing that semi fit and it the center back seat. We didn't try pushing the passenger seat up slightly. Graco Myride, Radian, and Safety 1st Complete Air all did not fit rear facing in the back seat. We figured whatever will fit in his car, will fit in my Mazda 3. We are looking into Britax Marathon as reviews indicate they fit in VW Golf (same size as a GTI). I told DH that we need a bigger car (I told him 5 years ago when we bought it that it wasn't a great family car and we would have to get a new one before the car actually died). So...the search continues.

I didn't partically like how LO fit in the complete air. I feel like he would be so mad by the air pockets that go on the side of the head because he wouldn't be able to see peripherally. I realize it's a safety feature, but also didn't feel like he fit very well. I REALLY like My ride 65 and wish it fit in DH's car...we may get it for my car...


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

That stinks. Can I ask if you tried installing the seats at 45* or more upright? A convertible seat is a complete space hog at a 45* angle but an older LO with good neck control can go 40, 35 or even 30* upright. I've seen techs say that a more upright convertible seat frequently takes up no more space than your average infant seat.

You might consider posting at http://www.car-seat.org and see if any of the techs there have had experience installing/inspecting a convertible in your hubby's model vehicle.

Something else you might consider is if you decide to purchase a MyRide for your vehicle, see if you can find a good tech in your area and take the MyRide and your hubby's car to see if the tech can get that sucker in there.

It's too bad that this carseat quest hasn't worked out easier for you. Oh and I know what it's like to tell your hubby something about a vehicle and have it fall on deaf ears. My hubby decided to purchase a single cab truck about a year and a half ago. I recommended we get something more family friendly and he take over my Civic. He wanted a truck. Now we're expecting another LO and I don't see keeping his truck as a possibility since he takes my car when he needs to drive carpool. (He wasn't yet carpooling when we purchased his truck.)


----------



## Sonjuanja (Jul 26, 2009)

That's not a bad idea! I am not opposed to it being more upright (I don't think you can change the recline with My Ride...can u?), but I just don't want his neck hanging when he falls asleep. I want him to be able to sleep comfortably. But, I think we all want that for our little babes.  I like the Radian. The evenflow fits, but weight limits are only to 50lbs. I feel like in 2 years, carseats will have even HIGHER weight limits. I also like the Alpha Omega, but rear is only 35lb. Is there a big difference between a child being rear at 35lb vs. 40lb? How many parents ACTUALLY keep their kids rear through 35-40lbs? Isn't that like 3 yrs of age? So many parents turn them forward by 2 anyway...I know it isn't as safe, but parents have been doing it for years. I don't want to discount the safety, but trying to be realistic here...when I was little, I didn't even have to be in a carseat.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

My take on extended rear facing is that, if your kid has always been, and still is, rearfacing, how will they know any different? I have no problem with the thought of my daughter being 5 and still rearfacing. It's just simply the safest. She can either hang her legs over the side or fold them up.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I used to have a Mazda3 (2006) and was able to successfully fit many different types of seats in it, including the Radian in the center at a 45 degree angle for a newborn.

I am one of "those" people that rear-faces a really long time, because it IS the safest way to travel, for anyone of any age, period. My 4.5yo is still rear-facing but if he asked me to turn him around I would. At 3.5 I would give the option for full-time FF if the child wanted it. He was actually FF for a few months and asked to re-RF and we saved money and bought him a new seat to do so. They ride forward facing for 0.2mi a week with MIL.

You're right... "*parents have been doing it for years". That's why we in the US 3-4 children *DIE* PER DAY in car accidents*. In Sweden, where they rear-face to age 4 or longer, they lose 3-4 per YEAR. Choose your odds wisely, because a 30mph accident could be fatal to a young child FFing too early or with an incorrectly installed seat. 

My kids have head slump in some seats and have never complained or woken up sore. They are comfortable in a vast array of unusual positions that look completely painful to me  And yes you can install seats more upright... there are tricks to doing so (such as putting your weight where baby's feet would go when tightening the belt/latch strap). Some seats naturally install more upright than others.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sonjuanja*
> 
> That's not a bad idea! I am not opposed to it being more upright (I don't think you can change the recline with My Ride...can u?), but I just don't want his neck hanging when he falls asleep. I want him to be able to sleep comfortably. But, I think we all want that for our little babes.  I like the Radian. The evenflow fits, but weight limits are only to 50lbs. I feel like in 2 years, carseats will have even HIGHER weight limits. I also like the Alpha Omega, but rear is only 35lb. Is there a big difference between a child being rear at 35lb vs. 40lb? How many parents ACTUALLY keep their kids rear through 35-40lbs? Isn't that like 3 yrs of age? So many parents turn them forward by 2 anyway...I know it isn't as safe, but parents have been doing it for years. I don't want to discount the safety, but trying to be realistic here...when I was little, I didn't even have to be in a carseat.


I don't own a MyRide so unfortunately I have no tips for adjusting the recline. I moved my son from his infant seat to his convertible around 8 or so months of age. I did install it more upright and his head did slump a bit so I reinstalled it a tad more reclined and no problem since then.

I know what you mean about in two years: I bought our True Fit less than two years ago and rearfacing limits have increased since then. The TF has a 35 lb rearfacing limit. I've read that many LOs tend to outgrow carseats by height (both rear and forward facing) before they outgrow them by weight. I do hope to rearface to the extent of our seat's limitations because of the increased safety. I saw a crashtest video comparing rearfacing to forward facing on YouTube which convinced me that extended rearfacing is the way to go. Of course I'm expecting a second child so I would consider playing musical carseats a bit to keep both seated safely.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonjuanja*
> 
> Any feedback on strap adjustment with the myride 65? I just think that if you have to take it out all the time to adjust the straps in weather that changes and layers cause the need to readjust straps EVERY DAY, that would be hard if it needs to be taken out. Also, neither of our cars have a latch system in the middle seats...


Any seat can be installed more or less upright, including the MyRide. Push on the part where your DD's feet would be when you tighten the LATCH straps or the seatbelt.

I had to comment on this post of yours though. You should NOT be loosening the straps to accommodate bulky winter clothing. Bulky coats/sweaters/snowsuits/etc. will be compressed in an accident, which causes there to be lots of slack in the car seat straps. Sometimes enough for the baby to actually be ejected from the car seat.

This site shows what I'm talking about with lots of good pictures: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2211036&id=199108530

Strap your baby in to the car seat in "regular" clothes (think, jeans and a tee). Tighten the straps correctly. Double check the tightness by pulling up any slack... you should not be able to pinch any slack at the shoulders. The straps should not be loosened more than this. You will find that a warm fleece sweatshirt can be added without necessitating you loosening the straps. Fleece is thin and will not compress much. If needed, layer warm blankets over her.

Or, use/make a car seat poncho like this: http://www.carseatponcho.com/SAFETY.html (note that the back of the poncho should be draped over the back of the car seat, and should not come between the child's back and the car seat.

All that being said... yes, the MyRide harness is quite easy to adjust. You really should not have to adjust it often though. Find the proper tightness and leave it there until your DD has a big growth spurt.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sageowl*
> 
> I had the same problem as you not too long ago. Not fun.
> 
> ...


I would not get an AOE, because of the slot heights, it doesnt last long at all forward facing (many 2-3yr olds have outgrown the harness by height, even if they are well under the weight limit). And the booster is awful. Its not the 'last seat' you ever need because there is a gap where the kid wont fit the harness and is too small/young for the booster. You will for sure need another FF harnessed seat/booster after this one.

I really dont like britax seats, they sit too high up for me to see over in small cars, and there is hardly any leg room.

I would get any of these:

compleate air

radian

truefit

EFTA

myride

My ds had a truefit, and I LOVED the seat, but I sold it to get a Radian because we travel a lot and its nice that it folds up for carrying it around the airport. It RF to 45lbs and my ds is only 25lbs, and he is 3yrs 4months old. He will ride rearfacing until he outgrows his seat rearfacing by height or weight.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep. 3-in-1s are "Jack of all trades, master of none". They are outgrown in height rear-facing long before you should turn your LO, then they outgrow the harness WAY before they are close to ready for a booster, and then... sha-zam... the lap-belt fit is atrocious for 99% of kids so you have to buy a new booster. So... 3-in-1 has very small window of use for each "mode" :lol


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but I have a Mazda 3 and the MR65 fits just fine rear facing. My guy is also petite so I figure we are probably good to go for a long time. He is 30 mos old and still has plenty of room.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

I was going to get Britax (this now would be my second choice - and you can get them pretty inexpensive at albeebaby.com. They also take up less space in the back seat (for rear-facing) than the seats I chose - and they come in adorable colors, have a rear-tether and you can buy a marathon or similar one that will take a child from infant all the way to a booster.

I decided- for our situation - to go with the "expensive" Sunshine Kids Radians. They are more $$ up front but in the end I figured will actually SAVE me $$$. Because.... I'll never have to buy another seat - probably not even a booster. We bought the pink seat for our newborn, who fit snuggly in it. This seat will rear-face her all the way to 45 pounds. To give you some idea - my 5 year old son is not even 40 pounds yet (I have skinny kids) - he is rear facing in the same (not pink, though) seat in the middle of his 4mo and 2yo sisters - all three rear-facing and three in a row in our little mini-suv. The other reason I bought these seats is because I CAN fit all three in a row! It was that or buy a van. Lastly - after reading about the safety tests and features - these seats seem to me to be the safest on the United States Market. They are re-enforced with steel and the model I bought (XT SL) has head wings with foam to absorb impact on child's head and re-enforced with metal (aluminum, I think??). They, as do the Britax (the ONLY two on the market that I know of), have a rear-tether for rear-facing child. The seats are comfy - well padded. What can I say - I LOVE the seat! And I probably won't even have to buy a booster for any of my kids. So instead of buying my new baby and infant seat, then a convertible seat then either a bigger convertible or a booster (think of how that adds up!) just this one seat will do! I'm very happy with all three of my seats! And again - if you don't have three-in-a-row to worry about the Britax seats are a GREAT alternative!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, you will need a booster after the radian. Sorry to tell you that.


----------



## Kelley13r (Nov 1, 2007)

www.albeebaby.com has some great deals right now, we just got a britax for $189 with free shipping, no tax and a free cupholder! Really can't beat that!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Rachel, you will still need a booster after the Radian  but dedicated boosters are pretty inexpensive. Your child needs a booster until they pass the five step test, not just until the law says it's okay.


----------



## nic060810 (Oct 5, 2010)

For a small car try the Combi Coccoro ( http://www.combi-intl.com/Products/Item.aspx?Item=12 ) - it was actually designed to fit small cars. The website even has a demo showing install/fit in a Toyota Corolla. I have a Mitzubishi Mirage (about the size of a Toyota Corolla) and three kids in the back seat all in some kind of car seat (Evenflo Chase, Evenflow Embrace, Combi Coccoro). The Combi Coccoro fits wonderfully both rear facing and forward facing and is super easy to install. It only goes to 40 pounds - but at that weight a kid could go into a booster. I have my 2.5 year old in it now - he's about 28lbs and could still be rear facing (it goes RF to 33lbs), but I turned him around last spring. I'm not sure about stores that carry it. I ordered mine online and even managed to find free shipping. It runs about $150 and comes in tons of cute colors. I would love to get another one for my 10 month old who is outgrowing his infant seat.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Coccoro is not likely to get most kids to a safe booster size/age as it will almost always be outgrown by height before 40# (and not all 40# kids are booster-ready anyhow) -- just like a Radian will not get kids to a safe seatbelt size/age as it will almost always be outgrown by height before 80# (and not all 80# kids are seatbelt-ready anyhow).


----------



## nic060810 (Oct 5, 2010)

But for small cars, you don't have lots of options (especially if price is a factor) - I searched high & low for car seats to fit mine small car because we could not buy a new car at the time (and still haven't, but will be soon). If the OP needs to keep the small car(s) for a while, a seat that takes a child extended RF or to higher weight/height ranges probably won't fit - that was my experience anyway. I expect to move my 2.5 yr old to another seat because he will out grow it at some point, but not for a while yet (he's less than 30lbs and around 36 in tall - I think). My 4 yr old will fit in the Coccoro - he's less than 40 in tall (height limit) and less than 40lbs (but he is on the slim & small side). Just offering my personal experience in trying to shoehorn carseats into a small car.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

An older baby can sit more upright, as upright as 30*. There are many larger seats that fit in small cars when they are installed at a 30-35* angle. The Radian fits beautifully in our older Corolla, with plenty of room for the front seat passenger. So does the Complete Air. These are the tallest two convertibles on the market!

The Coccoro can be a handy seat, and it is definitely cute. But my small guy was too tall to RF in this seat before he was 2 years old, even though he only weighed 25 pounds. We would have needed to buy a new RF seat. And then another FF seat, since kids outgrow this one before being booster-ready. Most 4 year olds will have long outgrown the seat, way before reaching 40 pounds because the shell is so short. The seat is outgrown if the child's shoulders are above the level of the top harness slot OR the top of the child's ears are above the shell OR the weight limit has been reached. The Coccoro is handy for parents who need a 3 across with a baby and/or as an alternative for an infant seat since it fits newbies so well and doesn't take up much space at a 45* angle. I wouldn't buy one for an older baby or toddler, unless I knew I'd pass it down to a new baby.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, there's absolutely no way I believe that the Coccoro will get a child to a safe booster age. My 2.5yo won't even fit in it FF if the measurements I've seen are correct... and he's darn sure not ready for a booster! I know 100% that my 4yo has outgrown it as he's super tall (at 34lbs) but he's nowhere near mature enough for a booster. It's a great niche seat...

There ARE options available for small cars and extended harnessing and extended rear-facing. It'll cost a bit more, but your child will be SAFE and it's still cheaper than a new car.


----------

